

SAT Scores - michaelscaria

If I get accepted into YCombinator, do my SAT scores matter for schools like MIT and Stanford
======
tokenadult
Possibly. Each of those colleges gets lots of applicants with good scores.

[https://bigfuture.collegeboard.org/college-university-
search...](https://bigfuture.collegeboard.org/college-university-
search/massachusetts-institute-of-technology)

<http://mitadmissions.org/apply/process/stats>

[https://bigfuture.collegeboard.org/college-university-
search...](https://bigfuture.collegeboard.org/college-university-
search/stanford-university)

<http://admission.stanford.edu/basics/selection/profile.html>

~~~
michaelscaria
Yeah but does the fact that I'm helping start a YC company influence my
chances?

